# Answer To All Your Algae Problems



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

*A friend of mine living in Florida recently discovered a microbial solution by the name of AQ-4. It promotes water cleansing and controls algae by romoving excess nutrients and organic material. It also reduces odors and oxygen loss. It's safe for plants and fish which makes it perfect for the planted aquarium. It's also non toxic to humans as well as animals. The selling point of AQ-4 is that it contains all natural ingredients and NO SYNTHETIC CHEMICALS. When my friend told me about it he had tested it on his 55 Gallon planted tank. He quickly saw results by the first week and algae conditions improved to his liking. At first I was skeptical but decided to give it a try and I'm glad I did. My tank is 99% free of algae. The only algae cleaning I need to do is scrubbing the inside of the aquarium walls every week. I used to have heavy bearded algae on my amazon swords and now they are beautiful and my algae is gone! *

Here is the website so you can check it out yourself:
http://rjmcompany.com/microbe_tech.htm


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Everything that is written on that page is very lacking in proof to indicate or explain how it works...
Did this thing actually work for you?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

This product has kept its promise. I had a lot of bearded algae in my newly setup 45 gallon aquarium. With in a week I started to see a difference, by week two I saw more improvements. That kept on going until all the bearded algae was gone. Instructions state to re-apply another dose if algae is visible. I haven't seen any algae growth other then on the inside of the glass but I re-apply the dosage every 2 months. AQ-4 did not harm my plants/fish and my tank is looking better then ever. Do you have algae growth in your tank(s)? I invite anyone who has algae growth in their tank to try this awesome product. I can provide a dose of some AQ-4 to anyone who is fighting against algae. I guarantee your algae problems will go away.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I find the following line in the product bio very dubious.

"All natural ingredients of humic acid, enzymes, trace minerals and microbes."

Humic acid is humus ie organics in dirt

Enzymes are anything with a catalytic function but this does not explain exactly what kind of reaction we are producing. 

Trace minerals: Present in water not distilled.

Microbes: Also present in any water not distilled or boiled. 

Sounds like a bag full of dirty water to me. But I'm always a skeptic.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

What ever reaction is produced by these microbes, it is better then any other algae combating product I've heard of or used before. It is safe for fish, plants and humans. The only thing they ask is to wash hands after use and to turn off any UV filters - as the UV ray kill the microbes in Microbe Tech AQ-4


----------



## Glouglou (Jul 11, 2007)

*Hum!*

I'm always worry when a company don't display is full address on is web site. I see no other reference at that product on any other website.

http://www.microflora.com

You can see more info on the Canadian patent database.

http://patents1.ic.gc.ca/details?patent_number=1235917



> PLANT SUPPLEMENT AND METHOD FOR INCREASING
> PLANT PRODUCTIVITY AND QUALITY
> ABSTRACT OF THE DISCLOSURE
> A soil and foliar supplement for application to plants to improve plant growth and quality. A method for increasing plant productivity and quality also is disclosed. The supplement includes a quantity of specific microbes and an organic acid, such as humic acid, fulvic acid, and ulvic acid. Trace minerals also can be added. A humectant also can be incorporated with the microbes, organic acid, and trace minerals to provide a matrix to provide an improved moisture and nutrient environment and a greatly increased surface area and cation exchange ability for optimizing microbe growth. Chelated micronutrients may also be added to the supplement or added later to the foliage to improve the effects of the supplement still further. Methods of improving plant productivity and quality by treating the plant with the microbes, organic acids and a naturally balanced formulation of chelated minerals are disclosed.


We add already Humic (peat) and chelated micronutrients.

I do not understand how and where some liquid can improve surface area and CEC Cation Exchange Capacity ( CEC measurement is habitually a measure of the CEC capacity of soils???

What about fulvic and what is ulvic acid (no result google search)

The microbes supposed to starve the algae by sucking the nutrient out of the water column. That's the only thing that reflect a line of thinking in some experienced planted aquarium Guru (less in the water, more in the soil)

Well is this possible?


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

This sounds like a lot of hocus pocus. If you want to improve Cation exchange you need more surface molecules on the microbes that are cation channels. Now unless this solution upregulates transcription and translation of genes encoding said gated channels, there is no way I know of to accomplish this. Besides, just because they are there doesn't mean they will let cations in if the charge gradient in which they find themselves if not favourable. Remember basic chemistry, water will follow a concentration gradient. If you let in too many cations you fill with water, let too many out and you dessicate.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

A really easy way to stop algae is to out compete it with some kind of drone like idiot bacteria like something in the bacillus family that'll just overpopulate and starve out the algae but then you have the potential for an overpopulation of bacillus...

I say just get some bushynose plecos and amano shrimp


----------



## gblackma (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------

